# Ad Blocker won't let me in certain Web pages



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

I have uBlock Origin and it worked fine for a while, but for the last couple of days I am being prevented access to more and more Web pages. I even tried to disable the blocker and I still see this when I go to the page:


Is there a work-around for this?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 13, 2020)

If your blocker has a whitelist, you could always allow ads for specific applications.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't know about UBlock, but I have been using ABP(Ad Block Plus), for years, with minimal "inconvenience".  It's free, and easy to disable/re-enable if I go to a site that won't respond with ABP active.  Try it, it's free and easy.

https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't want to see ads - they are distracting when attempting to play a timed game or such. Can't have it both ways I guess - block the ads and access to Web page.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 13, 2020)

Just as clarification, it is the WEBSITE that is blocking you, not the ad blocker.   If you read that notice, the website wants you to turn off your ad blocker so you are forced to see their advertising.


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

I tried turning it off and I am still blocked.


----------



## Mike (Feb 14, 2020)

When you get the information that you require
to allow a website to show ads when you visit,
the ads are only shown at the beginning, not
while you are playing a game, I do the same for
a crossword area in a newspaper.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Mike said:


> When you get the information that you require
> to allow a website to show ads when you visit,
> the ads are only shown at the beginning, not
> while you are playing a game.



Not on the game page I frequent - they run on the side.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I tried turning it off and I am still blocked.


Turn off the blocker, then refresh the page.


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Did that - still won't let me play.


----------

